# Professional Freelance Photo retoucher.



## retouchpix (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,
I am a freelancer undertaking all forms of photo editing from restoration to retouching and digital customized paintings of animal portraits, etc. 
Please check out my website at http://www.thecraftedpixels.com and let me know what you think of my works.
Thanx
Sumi


----------

